
Misery of a nuclear war between India and Pakistan would be global - nwrk
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/10/misery-of-a-nuclear-war-between-india-and-pakistan-would-be-global/
======
shardinator
India and Pakistan may be enemies on paper, and there may be genuine animosity
among a small minority. But most Indian and Pakistani people get along very
well - to imagine that they would nuke each other in anything but a highly
limited tactical way is a great way of suggesting you have absolutely no
understanding of the situation.

~~~
keenmaster
I think nuclear war is highly unlikely. However, it almost certainly wouldn’t
be “highly limited” or tactical.

